# This also cracked me up.



## hemi (Jan 26, 2007)

CC, over at KT did the back ground art with Mr. Speakmen. I just used his picture to make this. Just wanted to give CC Credit, this made me laugh also.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 26, 2007)

That was also great


----------

